# Ovitrelle side effects?



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I took my ovitrelle injection last night at 9.30am as I have ec Tom morning. Since the injection,I've been quite crampy in ovary areas. Is this normal? Has anyone else had this? I'm a bit worried about ohss. 

Xx


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi,

I did my trigger shot (pregnyl but basically same stuff as ovitrelle) at 11.30 last night and I've had some soreness in the ovary area today too which I don't remember from last time.  I only have about 14 follicles and about 7 that are of any reasonable size so there is no way I'm getting OHSS so I don't think crampy/sore means OHSS.

I wouldn't worry about the soreness, I assume it's just the trigger doing it's thing and getting those eggs ready.  Unless you had heaps and heaps of follicles?  But you will be at your clinic in 12 hours and they can put your mind at rest.

Best of luck for tomorrow! x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Bumble Bus,

Thanks for replying. I appreciate it. Cramps been string and have taken some pks. Hoping its just eggs getting ready. I do have a lot of follicles so bit worried about ohss. I'll see what the hospital say tomorrow. Good luck for ec. 

Xx


----------

